# Crown XLI series



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Folks,

With my new Axiom M100s on there way I am thinking about upping the power going to them (currently I have the Denon X4000). I have looked at the Emotiva XPA 200 but after duty, taxes, shipping and exchange rate it hits the $1k Canadian mark.

I have been looking at some pro amps I can get in town. My friend Tony here at the shack has a Samson Servo which he recommends but I thought I would look at others. Notably the Crown XLI 800 and the QSC GX3. 

The Crown and the Samson are class AB amps while the QSC is B. I am not a fan of D class in a full range application.
The Crown has a selectable input sensitivity, the other two are 1.2v

All are within $40 in price.

Does anyone own the Crown XLI, how would you rate its performance as a front full range amp. 

tks


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

Andre said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> With my new Axiom M100s on there way I am thinking about upping the power going to them (currently I have the Denon X4000). I have looked at the Emotiva XPA 200 but after duty, taxes, shipping and exchange rate it hits the $1k Canadian mark.
> 
> ...



I don't quite own an XLI, but I do use the Crown XLS which sits at the same level in Crown's product range.
The XLS uses Crown newer Drivecore tech, where as the XLI are more traditional AB design.

The XLS2000s are driving LCR and they sound fantastic. They really do have power in spades..
One thing to be mindful of is the built in fans. I have mine under the house, but I've never seen or heard the fans come on ever... But that is most likely due to the newer drivecore tech being more efficient.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have owned a few Crowns and some of them have loud fans like the XLS series but the XTi series fans don't run all the time. They only run after the amp gets to about 50 degrees C and with the new firmware I believe they can be set to come on at even a higher temp. I do have a QSC-GX5 and it has power to spare but the fans are noisy. I have mine in a closet in the next room so it is not an issue for me. The Yamaha series of amps are very quiet but a bit more expensive so it seems to me that the XTI would be a good choice unless you can afford the Yamaha's.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I have an Xli powering my left and right fronts. Using it to power my speakers put the front speaker upgrades on the back burner. Eventually I'll replace the fronts but by switching from the receiver to the amp to power the fronts, it woke the speakers up. With the amp, the sound is more dynamic, cleaner, seems effortless and has more authority in any range.
The fan noise on mine is barely noticeable within a foot or two of the amp. It's not a distracting sound either like a pc power supply fan can be. And that's after pushing it hard. From the mlp I can never hear it.
My receiver only powers my center and honestly at 90wpc (2 channels driven @ 8 ohms) that's barely adequate to my ears. Another Xli is in my future.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ordered the XLI 800 today. $368 Canadian Free shipping

I think I am a very good internet researcher, and in Canada for under $400 finding a 2 channel power amp that is AB has RCA inputs and is over 100 watts is near impossible. The only ones I found are this Crown and the Samson Tony uses...period. Sure sometimes you can find a good deal on a used amp (I saw an Adcom on canukaudiomart once for that kind of money) but New...if anyone knows of another option let the group know


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good choice, I like Crown amps they seem to last. I agree that there are hardly any in this price range that are good quality.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Manual of the Crown states:
MAGNETIC FIELD
CAUTION! Do not locate sensitive high-gain equipment such as preamplifiers or
tape decks directly above or below the unit. Because this amplifier has a high
power density, it has a strong magnetic field which can induce hum into unshielded
devices that are located nearby. The field is strongest on the right side and right
bottom of the amplifier (facing the amplifier).
If an equipment rack is used, we recommend locating sensitive
equipment at least 20 cm (8 inches) away from the amplifier.

I am wondering if locating it on the shelf above the Denon is prudent


----------

